

Startup Ketamines - mdisraeli
http://www.tomscott.com/startupketamines/

======
greenyoda
For those who like demotivational posters, see also
[http://www.despair.com/demotivators.html](http://www.despair.com/demotivators.html).

Here's one that could relate to startups:

[http://www.despair.com/acquisition.html](http://www.despair.com/acquisition.html)

